# What is the first thing you will do when the update drops on November 5th?



## VanitasFan26 (Oct 17, 2021)

I know there is so much going on in this big update that its a lot to get through. I'll start first. For me I am going to check out Kapp'n and see what type of islands he takes you too. Since I've been going through a lot of mystery islands lately I am very curious to see if there is like new and different island fruits, materials and whatever season island there're are. Second I will get all of the new features from the Nook Mile Shop since I have saved enough nook miles to get them not to mention getting the Storage Shed and ABD that we can place anywhere on our island. Lastly I will check out Brewster in the Roost to see if there is anything new with him compared to past games. The rest I will do on my own time since it is a lot to unpack.


----------



## HappyTails (Oct 17, 2021)

Go to the Roost and greet my old pal Brewster. Been a while since we seen him.


----------



## Firesquids (Oct 17, 2021)

I'm gonna rush to Target to try and score some ambiio cards hopefully get Ione, Marlo and Shino!


----------



## azurill (Oct 17, 2021)

The first thing I would do is go to the Roost. Do we know if we have to unlock the Roost first or is it just there after the update? 
Then I will go and get the new nook mile items.


----------



## Meadows (Oct 17, 2021)

Check how many nook milea I need... and then go online and see if I can find out what items are available in the update.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Oct 17, 2021)

azurill said:


> The first thing I would do is go to the Roost. Do we know if we have to unlock the Roost first or is it just there after the update?
> Then I will go and get the new nook mile items.


That is a really good question and I am wondering if Blathers will mentioned about Brewster before he can even invite him to the Museum.


----------



## AlyssaAC (Oct 17, 2021)

I’m gonna check out Kappn’s islands too, as I should hopefully in three weeks have enough Nook Miles to check it out. After that will definitely be the Roost. I have a lot to work on in the next three weeks, but my motivation to play again has literally jumped though the roof, so I’m sooo excited!


----------



## Brookie (Oct 17, 2021)

I love this thread idea!

Just a note, we may have to work to get Brewster. Like I don't think he's just going to show up in the museum, but who knows! They've surprised us clearly already.

Anyway, for me: Watch the direct again, check nooks shop, set up meteonook (or whatever it's called) to learn raining pattern so I can make gyroid hunting easier for me,  get to work on harvs island!

(Someone just mentioned a question about the Brewster note while i was typing this)


----------



## DJStarstryker (Oct 17, 2021)

Oh gosh, I don't really know other than downloading the updates! I think the first thing I do will be to buy everything I can that's new and costs Nook Miles from the ABD, and then go from there.



Firesquids said:


> I'm gonna rush to Target to try and score some ambiio cards hopefully get Ione, Marlo and Shino!



Not directed at Firesquids specifically but more of a comment hijack - anyone know if Target has any of their buying limitations on packs? Anyone with experience buying the re-released series 1-4 know? My store doesn't have them in stock right now, so I don't know.

My Target was specifically limiting the Sanrio packs to 1 or 2 per person. That's fine for Sanrio obviously, but we have legitimate reasons to want to buy, for example, 5 packs due to the way these card packs and their randomness works. At the same time, we don't want to scalpers to buy everything so a limitation is fair as long as it's not too small.


----------



## azurill (Oct 17, 2021)

RoxasFan20 said:


> That is a really good question and I am wondering if Blathers will mentioned about Brewster before he can even invite him to the Museum.


I wonder because in NL Blathers would ask you to build it . Plus you have to pay for he NPC’s in the shopping plaza. So I wouldn’t put it past them for you to have to unlock it first.


----------



## moonshi (Oct 17, 2021)

I'm going to upgrade my storage to 5000! I need that bad. Everything else will fall in place as I play, I think. I'll definitely be going island hopping too, looking for 4 of my new villagers.


----------



## Feraligator (Oct 17, 2021)

I'll be working throughout the weekend 
But I think I'll go to Brewster when I get the chance.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Oct 17, 2021)

azurill said:


> I wonder because in NL Blathers would ask you to build it . Plus you have to pay for he NPC’s in the shopping plaza. So I wouldn’t put it past them for you to have to unlock it first.


I've saved up a lot of bells for the Shopping Plaza on Harvs island so I am pretty much ready for that.


----------



## moonshi (Oct 17, 2021)

RoxasFan20 said:


> I've saved up a lot of bells for the Shopping Plaza on Harvs island so I am pretty much ready for that.



Yes this too! I'll be working to get this ready as well, after I upgrade my storage. Lol


----------



## azurill (Oct 17, 2021)

RoxasFan20 said:


> I've saved up a lot of bells for the Shopping Plaza on Harvs island so I am pretty much ready for that.


Yea,  now I have something to spend all my bells on.


----------



## brutalitea (Oct 17, 2021)

Buy all the new things in the Nook Miles Shop then go to Brewster's shop. I also really want to play around with the new camera angles.


----------



## Serabee (Oct 17, 2021)

Very first? Probably try and calm myself since I'll probably be a bit shaky with excitement. You know, take some deep breaths and stuff.

BUT. After that... IDK. Probably check the shop right away for new furniture, and to see if they have crop seeds (I'll be preparing a bigger farm soon to be prepared). Check the Nook Miles thingamagig and spend some miles (since I buy NMTs, I've got about 200k saved up). Then maybe grab a coffee for energy. Then head off to Harv's and start helping him set up new shops. Followed by a sail with Kapp'n. And, finally, doing some "work" with the new DLC! But this is all subject to change, of course, lol, and I didn't include EVERYTHING in this list.

And, of course, all the while I'll be checking on here for who will be cycling the new villagers, as I may be selling some pieces of my soul to them to get Shino ASAP


----------



## Snek (Oct 17, 2021)

The first thing I'm going to do is check out Kappn's islands for new things. I'm not sure how we'll get gyroid fragments, but when I learn how to get them I'll be farming them like crazy.


----------



## Imbri (Oct 17, 2021)

I'll probably change some things around so I have room for farm crops. And buy seeds/starts, hopefully from the NBs. But that might be something Leif carries.

I'll want to look into upgrading Harv's island and hit some islands with Kapp'n (I need those vines and glowing plants).

I don't want to rush through everything. I'm hoping to take it slowly so I can enjoy it all.


----------



## t3llusagi (Oct 17, 2021)

buy the DLC and design some vacation homes. HHD was my favorite game so HHP is what im excited for


----------



## Venn (Oct 17, 2021)

If The Roost is available, go there.
If not, set ordinance, and checkout the nook milage stuff and Harvey's Island and then check out HHP.


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady (Oct 17, 2021)

Aerobics!


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Oct 17, 2021)

Venn said:


> If The Roost is available, go there.
> If not, set ordinance, and checkout the nook milage stuff and Harvey's Island and then check out HHP.


I have a feeling we may have to do something in order for The Roost to be built inside the museum. I think if I remember correctly back last year when Redd came to the game the only way to get the Art museum is that you have donate to blathers enough times and then he will ask if you if you have any painting or statue to donate. Once you give it to him he will start renovating the museum and the art gallery is completed. In New Leaf you had to donate to Blathers 50 times in order for The Roost to be built on your Town. So I am unsure how it will work in this game.


----------



## b100ming (Oct 17, 2021)

Buy every store at once


----------



## pinkfawn (Oct 17, 2021)

Probably get to work on Harv's island, to see if there's any shops I can pay off. After that I'll take a look at all the new items in Nook Shopping, get the new recipes, hairstyles, things of that sort. After that I'll most likely check out the DLC. I work that night so I know I'm not gonna want to put this down haha. Oh, also hopefully I'll go to Target that morning and see if I can get my hands on some amiibo cards. I used to work at my local Target and I'm hoping I can ask my friends in electronics section to buy me a couple packs to pay them back for.


----------



## Nefarious (Oct 17, 2021)

First thing I'm going to do in-game is check Nook's Cranny for new items and either visit Harv or Kapp'n.
I'm definitely going to check the stock at Target for the series 5 amiibo packs first thing in the morning though. Even got some family members to keep an eye out for them, because there's no doubt they'll be snatched up quickly.



DJStarstryker said:


> Not directed at Firesquids specifically but more of a comment hijack - anyone know if Target has any of their buying limitations on packs? Anyone with experience buying the re-released series 1-4 know? My store doesn't have them in stock right now, so I don't know.
> 
> My Target was specifically limiting the Sanrio packs to 1 or 2 per person. That's fine for Sanrio obviously, but we have legitimate reasons to want to buy, for example, 5 packs due to the way these card packs and their randomness works. At the same time, we don't want to scalpers to buy everything so a limitation is fair as long as it's not too small.



My experience was that it was dependent of the store. For the restock of 1-4, there was one or two stores that only displayed 2 packs each at a time and/or you had to ask the workers to grab some from the inventory in the back for you. They would bring you only two packs of each series you asked for if they still had any left. Other stores though, there wasn't any limit and they threw their whole stock on the shelf.


----------



## Sgt.Groove (Oct 17, 2021)

I'm gonna get every single farmable plant and make huge fields for em. I'm completely redesigning my town in preparation right now. When I started on the day of the direct my town was covered entirely with pumpkins. Now I'm adding orchards and a big ol' path. Outside of that... nah nothing really. I just want a game to farm and share the crops around, and now it's a reality <3


----------



## Insulaire (Oct 17, 2021)

I’m hopping off the internet all weekend so I can discover all the new fun things firsthand rather than via datamines and reports from time travelers. This is an opportunity to relive the first days of the game again, and I will not squander that joy of discovery for myself!

Also, remember, don’t start up the game at all on November 4 (for US members) so that when the update drops that night, the changes are reflected in Nooks (and Able’s, depending on your time zone) immediately!


----------



## leenaby (Oct 17, 2021)

This is such a great question seeing as there's going to be different answers for this and do love seeing what other people are excited for regarding this update! 

As for me, I would get some aerobics done then visit Brewster as I've been waiting for him and the Roost to open for awhile and as somebody who loves coffee, definitely going to be needing that in-game coffee fix.  I'll also try and see if I can do some aerobics  (because let's be honest, I've never played the first game on Gamecube but would see this on people's walkthroughs/playthroughs videos and stuff and so glad that we're getting this feature again), stop by Nook's Cranny for new items as well as get the Nook Mileage stuff before visiting Harv to help set up the shops, see Kapp'N and venture to different islands, and just work on my island again seeing as I'm restarting my island soon so it'd be would a perfect time to also do that! c:


----------



## King koopa (Oct 17, 2021)

I'll probably either go on a boat ride from Kapp'n since I have a lot of Nook miles, or go get some coffee from Brewster's. I'll also might head to a nearby target for the amiibo cards if the have anything


----------



## Corndoggy (Oct 17, 2021)

buy the dlc, i am so pumped! And then i will go and visit lovely brester for a cuppa


----------



## th8827 (Oct 17, 2021)

I'll visit a Target, a GameStop, and another Target, hoping to get some Amiibo Cards. It will be after work, so I am not expecting the best luck.

Once I get home, I'll buy more storage, buy some crops (if it is easily available, and does not require Leif randomly appearing, plant them at the farm, visit Blathers and try to start the process of getting the Roost to open, Visit Harv's island and open Redd's shop, call Raymond to the Campsite (assuming that I get his card), and then design Vacation homes all day.


----------



## Miss Misty (Oct 17, 2021)

- Get Brewster and the Roost sorted since I don't know if it'll be as easy as 'oh he just appears with the update' I imagine there'll be some work we need to do
- Go to Harv's island and get the new shops up and running, prioritizing Katrina and Reese/Cyrus
- Go to Target & GameStop and try to find series 5 cards


----------



## Insulaire (Oct 17, 2021)

I saw this on Reddit and thought we might all enjoy the laugh. Definitely raises a good point that we’re gonna get some new dialog from Isabelle right away, so I look forward to that!


----------



## Mint (Oct 17, 2021)

-Visit EB Games after work to see if I can get any of the new Amiibo cards (doubt it). 
-Check the shops to see if any of the new items are in stock
-Visit Brewster
-Spend Nook Miles on the new licenses/plaza items
-Start setting up the Plaza on Harv's island


----------



## bcmii (Oct 17, 2021)

I guess it depends.

We need to remember that we're almost definitely not going to have everything unlocked right away. There's most likely stuff we have to do first to unlock Brewster/Kapp'n/etc. I'd be genuinely shocked if they are automatically unlocked for us on day one without having to do anything.

So really, whatever I get access to first!


----------



## Sidney (Oct 17, 2021)

Honestly I’m probably going to try to figure out how to start a garden!!! i already have a spot picked out and everything for one

I think I want to save my first roost visit to experience with friends! 

I’ll also probably go see Kapp’n pretty early on,  but i’m going to tryyyy to hold off on the DLC until i finish finals


----------



## Khaelis (Oct 17, 2021)

Probably start working on unlocking everything at Harv's Island since I have a sinking feeling that this area will have a lot of new content, then likely play around with Kapp'n's mysterious island tours.


----------



## Edge (Oct 17, 2021)

I’ll wake up and download HHP
Then boot up the game and talk to Nook and expand my storage …I’m kind of a hoarder in this game and I’ll need room for any new items.


----------



## windloft (Oct 17, 2021)

*SCREAM.*

i'll most likely check shops and start playing HHP!


----------



## moon_child (Oct 17, 2021)

Get coffee then head to RS pronto to check out ALL the new stuff!!! I can’t wait to get the new fountains and the new gazebos and the windmill!!! I missed the wisteria trellis PWP and the windmill PWP in NL so bad so I’m excited for these little new additions. Also the new theme park stuff, I’d like to see them.  After that I’ll go to Harv’s then take a trip with Kappn.


----------



## Junalt (Oct 17, 2021)

1. Check out Nooks & RS for any new stuff to buy. 
2. If Leif is around, buying crop seeds and planting/watering crops.
3. Drop by the museum for a coffee from Brewster.
4. Take a trip to Harvey’s island, it will probably take a number of days to fully get all the buildings. 
5. Start work at HHP!


----------



## Bluelady (Oct 17, 2021)

I’ll visit the twins first and  then check if Leif or Redd is visiting.


----------



## Matt0106 (Oct 17, 2021)

Definitely buy the DLC, and then try to stay as calm as possible and I do whatever requests I need to do in order get Brewster, etc.

Also going on a big big shopping spree. Oh boy...


----------



## Pokeking (Oct 17, 2021)

After I download the update and get HHP, I plan to get the cooking DIY and start planting crops. I've already got a 6x15 plot of land ready for the new crops. I had no room near my pumpkins and had to locate this plot of land right by the town entrance. Second, I will go to Harvey's Island so I can begin unlocking all the stalls starting with ReTail and Redd's. I will then browse through the new Nook Mile items to see what else I want right away.

I have about 12 million bells and about 120,000 Nook Miles right now and plan to make the most of my AC time after Sora tomorrow to increase my bells and miles because I don't know how much I will need to obtain the new stuff.


----------



## Beanz (Oct 17, 2021)

decorate with the new and returning furniture, go to the roost, dig up gyroids, and bask in the glory of froggy chair.

then ill buy the dlc


----------



## CL4P-L3K (Oct 17, 2021)

Surround Kid Cat’s house with carrots.


----------



## S.J. (Oct 17, 2021)

The first thing I'll do is install the update and Happy Home Paradise, then I'll probably do the morning exercises, buy the Nook Miles items I'm interested in, then run around to try and find a gyroid and speak to villagers if I see them, then talk to Kapp'n and take a boat ride, _then_ visit Harv's. 

Then, I'll see about opening The Roost if there is a task that needs to be done. 

I'll leave HHP to last because I'm really excited about it, and it will be more time consuming than some of the other activities, and I want to experience as much as possible on day 1! ☺


----------



## Pyoopi (Oct 17, 2021)

Definite
- Visit Nooks Cranny, Resident Services and hit up Brewster.
- Then head over to Kapp'n and go sailing.

Maybe
- Checkout Harvey's (decide which shop I want first)
- Peek into HHP.

I mostly just want to decorate my island with the vines, plumeria bushes (?), new vegetation, plant farming crops and find any gyroids. Those are the main gameplay goals.


----------



## Autumn247 (Oct 17, 2021)

Go to the Roost and have a cup of coffee in-game, while I have a cup of coffee in real life   I'm super excited about it, can't wait!


----------



## kayleee (Oct 17, 2021)

Firesquids said:


> I'm gonna rush to Target to try and score some ambiio cards hopefully get Ione, Marlo and Shino!


This is exactly what I’ll be doing… I have a feeling there won’t be preorders which is totally anxiety-inducing, I’m so worried I won’t be able to get my hands on any cards Nov. 5th


----------



## DJStarstryker (Oct 17, 2021)

kayleee said:


> This is exactly what I’ll be doing… I have a feeling there won’t be preorders which is totally anxiety-inducing, I’m so worried I won’t be able to get my hands on any cards Nov. 5th



I know how you feel. My Target is 30 minutes away and opens at 8am - which is before when I normally get up. I have this fear that I'll get up early to get there right as it opens, and either they're already sold out, didn't get any in, or are jerks and only let me buy 1 pack (I'd like to buy ~5 if they let me). I don't think it's worth getting up early or driving 30 minutes one way just to buy 1 pack of cards.


----------



## stitchmaker (Oct 17, 2021)

Pre-order the DLC on Oct 29th so it's ready.
Check Nook Cranny for new items and look at the New Nook Miles Items.  Purchase new haircuts and reactions.
Visit Brewster Cafe if it's opened. It it's not work on getting the shop opened. Repeat for the 2nd Island.


----------



## VexTheHex (Oct 17, 2021)

Call out sick for work. You know, the mature adult thing to do.


----------



## Shipper-Girl-27 (Oct 17, 2021)

moonshi said:


> I'm going to upgrade my storage to 5000! I need that bad.


THIS 100000% lol

I’d probably unlock everything asap.


----------



## EtchaSketch (Oct 17, 2021)

I’ll probably still be farming for NMTs and bells because I restarted my island, so it’ll take me a while to get to where I need to be!


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Oct 17, 2021)

Inside game, go see Brewster.
Outside game, try to get some of the new amiibo cards!


----------



## Telula (Oct 18, 2021)

Download the DLC, check the shops for new items, redeem some of my nook miles, and set the island ordinance.  After that, start working on getting the shops set up at Harv's island and check out Brewster and Kapp'n.  HHP is going to be a gradual process for me.


----------



## Orius (Oct 18, 2021)

Visit Brewster's
Visit Brewster's
Visit Brewster's
???
Profit!!!
Never really visited The Roost before since I've never played New Leaf, so this will be the most anticipated feature for me. Plus, being able to invite my Amiibo villagers into the café and hang out with them?! HELLO!!! Did I buy all the Amiibo card collections at the right time or what?!!! lmao Okay, unofficial cards for now, but who's counting...

Then after that, my next thing to do on the list would probably be the ordinance, just exploring another New Leaf feature I never experienced before, see what fun stuff I could mess around with.

After that, it's fair game what I'll do next. lol


----------



## _Rainy_ (Oct 18, 2021)

Probably run around in circles because that’s what I do when I’m overwhelmed.


----------



## WaileaNoRei (Oct 18, 2021)

To be honest the first thing that comes to mind is to upgrade my storage, I’ve been out of space on a recurring basis for months. 

Given that the updates usually release at 10am Japan time, I feel like maybe i will get the update at around 6pm on nov 4

will buy amiibo cards (I love collecting things like trading cards, so I really want some) and download HHP asap too.


----------



## Bulbadragon (Oct 18, 2021)

Spend the entire day playing for sure! I think I'll probably head to The Roost first, but since Nook's Cranny is on the way there for me, I'll probably pop in there as well. After coffee, I'll go to Resident Services and get the new Nook Mile unlocks. Then on my way out the aerobics. Next to Harv's to see about adding all the vendors and unlock what I can there. If Leif is there with the new crops, get and plant those. 

I'll definitely be getting HHP, so I'll probably do that last since I know it will be a time sink for me. I'm so excited already!


----------



## Rosch (Oct 18, 2021)

Brewster. Immediately.

Then I'll try to purchase all the things that I can purchase from the Nook Miles shop and the Cranny (hairstyles, reactions, storage, construction license, etc). Then take that boat ride with Kapp'n.

I feel like if I do the HHP immediately, I'll get overwhelmed. So I'll do everything that I can on my island first.


----------



## Undies (Oct 18, 2021)

Cry


----------



## Tindre (Oct 18, 2021)

Im gonna chill with Brewster ;______;


----------



## Sophie23 (Oct 18, 2021)

Try to get the new items and have a coffee at the cafe


----------



## Bilaz (Oct 18, 2021)

Go through every single new furniture item in the game, obtain every item that I like. Fiddle with my house and island designs to see what I like better, then finally when I’m certain the design is great I can enjoy all the new content xD


----------



## Calysis (Oct 18, 2021)

I'm definitely going to head to Target first thing and hope for the best for the series 5 amiibo cards. Surprisingly, my Target didn't limit the cards on the last restock, so hopefully I'll be able to snag some packs before someone buys them out.

In-game though, I'm going to purchase all of the Nook Miles upgrades first thing. I'll check out Harv's Island afterwards, then get started on the HHP DLC. I'll take occasional breaks from the DLC and do some mysterious islands, dig up gyroids, and check out Brewster. I'm really looking forward to the new decorating features!


----------



## SoftCrowbar (Oct 18, 2021)

Cry, probably.

jokes aside, probably check out HHP since I’m definitely going to be preordering it. HHD was one of my favorite games and my playtime is *almost* as much as ACNL was, so I’m most excited for that. :>


----------



## Meowies (Oct 18, 2021)

The first thing I will do is try to obtain the amiibo packs through the Target app and pick them up later. Of course I will purchase the DLC immediately and see whats new too! I have nearly 300k nook miles so I'm super clear on that part... And I really want to unlock/(grind?) so much furniture if I can. It's going to be torture for me not to TT T.T


----------



## JellyBeans (Oct 18, 2021)

assuming the roost is immediately opened, that'll be my first stop of course! then stop off at the town hall and see what new nook mile items we can grab, before seeing if there's anything new in nook's cranny. then I'll most likely investigate HHP because I'm incredibly excited to explore that in full! fortunately I have a long train ride home the exact day the update drops so I have uninterrupted time to just sit and explore to my heart's content


----------



## Moritz (Oct 18, 2021)

I'm most hyped for Tiansheng 
I cant wait to have him
If I can't get the amiibo on day 1, then day 1 will be villager hunting.


----------



## xara (Oct 18, 2021)

cry.

xjjkxnxk jokes aside, i’m honestly not sure since there’ll be _so much_ to see and do. the first thing i’ll do is probably talk to nook to expand my storage since mine is currently overflowing LOL.  after that, i’ll probably check out the new nook mile items since i’m very curious about what all has been added. :’)


----------



## xSany (Oct 18, 2021)

RoxasFan20 said:


> I know there is so much going on in this big update that its a lot to get through. I'll start first. For me I am going to check out Kapp'n and see what type of islands he takes you too. Since I've been going through a lot of mystery islands lately I am very curious to see if there is like new and different island fruits, materials and whatever season island there're are. Second I will get all of the new features from the Nook Mile Shop since I have saved enough nook miles to get them not to mention getting the Storage Shed and ABD that we can place anywhere on our island. Lastly I will check out Brewster in the Roost to see if there is anything new with him compared to past games. The rest I will do on my own time since it is a lot to unpack.


Buy the DLC and Amiibo cards =P


----------



## Lt.Savior (Oct 18, 2021)

I'll probably first gonna polish everything in my home. It needs a good scrubbing!


----------



## deerteeth (Oct 18, 2021)

Oh man, I don't even know where I'll start. I think the first thing I'll do is check out the cafe and see Brewster.
Then I think I'll go right to creating houses in the HHD dlc if I can!


----------



## Sheydra (Oct 18, 2021)

Get all the new stuff with nook miles, change ordinance and get some cool vine ladders.


----------



## JKDOS (Oct 18, 2021)

Just a heads up, as with all past updates, depending on where you live in the world, you'll get the update the night of November 4th. I think the only exception being HHP. The eShop in NA for example might require you to wait until 12:00am EST

	Post automatically merged: Oct 18, 2021



Brookie said:


> set up meteonook (or whatever it's called) to learn raining pattern so I can make gyroid hunting easier for me,  get to work on harvs island!



Datramining suggests weather patterns are changing in v2.0. You should find the seed now as it may become much much harder after the update.


----------



## Dream traveler (Oct 18, 2021)

I'll be upgrading my storage first! I'm almost at the limit on both of my characters. Can't wait for 5000 storage slots! I wonder how much each upgrade will cost.

Next I'll be getting all the new Nook Miles licenses and things and checking out the new Nook Miles rewards furniture, try to get as many ordered as I can. And getting tons of bells out of the bank for Harv's Island! Then I'll probably check out Brewster and see what we need to do to unlock the cafe. I'm guessing we'll have to do something or at least wait a day or two for the cafe to be added... Brewster might not show up the first day because we'll probably already have a visitor that day. Might have to wait until the next day.

Then I'm going to run to Harv's Island and start working on unlocking the different shops. I'm thinking we probably won't be able to unlock them all at once because they usually only allow you to construct/upgrade one thing at a time, right? But I do wonder if we'll at least be able to donate the bells for all the shops right away...

Once I finish at Harv's, I'll probably head to the HHP and start working on that. I do wonder if everything will be available right away, though. Might be getting ahead of myself! I do remember that the swimsuits were available right away after the update hit, so I would hope most things would be here, too.


----------



## Altarium (Oct 18, 2021)

Probably go to the ABD and purchase all of the upgrades like hairstyles, pro camera, and cooking recipes. I'd like to get that out of the way first so I can then spend the rest of my miles on the new items and Kapp'n tickets.

Then head to Harv's island and start getting work done. My priority are Reese and Cyrus, I need all that customization <3

After that I'll probably spend the afternoon browsing villagerdb and adding items to my wishlist lol


----------



## Dream traveler (Oct 18, 2021)

Altarium said:


> Then head to Harv's island and start getting work done. My priority are Reese and Cyrus, I need all that customization <3


I plan to prioritize Reese and Cyrus at Harv's Island, too. But I do wonder if Reese will have any role? Will it just be Cyrus? Will Reese have anything to do?? Would be awesome if she could buy certain items at a premium (I know we get this at Nook's already) or have a flea market stall. Kind of doubtful we'll see any of our villagers over on Harv's, though, so not sure how that would work. It doesn't look like there's any room, either. Kind of sad if she's just there after having such a big role in New Leaf.

I'm really excited for Cyrus and customization! And I know they didn't show them in the Direct, but I'm hoping beyond hope that he'll let us make fossil miniatures again like in New Leaf. I have one of each fossil sitting in my storage and have since probably late April 2020 on the chance they'd add them back. They're bringing back the music boxes. Would love to get the fossil miniatures, too.


----------



## Wolfie (Oct 18, 2021)

I have work that day sadly, but once I get home I will be spending my whole weekend exploring the update! The Roost was one of my favorite things in ACNL so I will probably start with that, also getting Happy Home Paradise.


----------



## Red Dust (Oct 18, 2021)

Download it and then go to work since I'm in Korea and guessing it'll drop at the usual Japan time haha. I could have maybe an hour to play it but I'd rather begin playing when the weekend begins and not have any plans scheduled that weekend at all!


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (Oct 18, 2021)

I’ll definitely go see my old friend brewster. it’s been a long time, and I’d love to grab a coffee and re-live some acnl nostalgia since it was the first ac game I played!


----------



## PacV (Oct 18, 2021)

Check if the new Villagers can be hunt in Mystery Islands.


----------



## Airysuit (Oct 18, 2021)

Buy and download and will be looking for a way to start unlocking things!
Oh and patiently wait for datamines to find out all the suprises because I'm that kind of AC fan now


----------



## river (Oct 18, 2021)

Grabbing a hot cup of joe from Brewster and going exploring with Kapp'n'


----------



## S.J. (Oct 18, 2021)

Millysaurusrexjr said:


> Inside game, go see Brewster.
> Outside game, try to get some of the new amiibo cards!


Just thought I'd let you know they're available for pre-order, in case you hadn't seen yet! 
EB Games


----------



## river (Oct 18, 2021)

ooo I'm also definitely getting some wheat seeds and making me some crop circles


----------



## KimvW (Oct 18, 2021)

With so much being released on the same day it is a bit overwhelming. I’ll probably make a to do list for the first day


----------



## Silkfawn (Oct 18, 2021)

Check Nook's cranny for new furniture and DIY pack + go to resident services to get all the new updates


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Oct 18, 2021)

KimvW said:


> With so much being released on the same day it is a bit overwhelming. I’ll probably make a to do list for the first day


Yeah thats what I always do to keep notes of what I have planned to do.


----------



## Nenya (Oct 18, 2021)

Hop in Kapp'ns boat and go exploring, for sure (unless I get sidetracked ). I'll even listen to his songs for a while...


----------



## Bluebellie (Oct 18, 2021)

I’m going to be searching around Nook’s cranny here on the site, nookazon , reddit,  and all trade sites for the items I want. I don’t have patience to unlock all of them, and I want them right now.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Oct 18, 2021)

Bluebellie said:


> I’m going to be searching around Nook’s cranny here on the site, nookazon , reddit,  and all trade sites for the items I want. I don’t have patience to unlock all of them, and I want them right now.


I don't blame you. I did the same thing back when I deleted my old island in May 2021.


----------



## Fruitcup (Oct 18, 2021)

Add ladders and vines everywhere and then see how i get my hands on ace!
Love the question btw


----------



## McRibbie (Oct 18, 2021)

Honestly? The first thing I'm going to do that morning, even before I've opened NH for the day, is check Nooklink to see what new items are available, and get the best ones. Given they've FINALLY given us the Nook Inc. Sweater, that's probably going to be one of them, but if they've added anything like the Raccoon Wall Clock or Nook's Cranny uniforms, I'm also grabbing those. After that, probably grab the new Nook Miles lessons, and whatever I need to urgently have from the new Nook Miles furniture.

Other than that, I don't really know how we're going to unlock anything, so I'm not making any guesses there. It'll happen when it happens!


----------



## Seelie (Oct 18, 2021)

I desperately want to start exploring Kapp'n's new islands, and then head straight to Happy Home Paradise DLC content -- provided they're both immediately unlockable / available, I guess? 

Also planning on stalking the Internet to see exactly how things work as people figure them out, I don't want to accidentally overlook anything.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Oct 18, 2021)

Seelie said:


> I desperately want to start exploring Kapp'n's new islands, and then head straight to Happy Home Paradise DLC content -- provided they're both immediately unlockable / available, I guess?
> 
> Also planning on stalking the Internet to see exactly how things work as people figure them out, I don't want to accidentally overlook anything.


I know there is bound to be secret features and changes to the game discovered that was not shown in the Direct, so I will defiantly keep an eye out for anything that has been changed from what the game used to be before the update dropped.


----------



## Bluebellie (Oct 18, 2021)

RoxasFan20 said:


> I don't blame you. I did the same thing back when I deleted my old island in May 2021.


Yeah I plan on unlocking and using the  Happy Home Paradise as I go, unlocking  little by little, but there are just some items that I’ve wanted forever from new Leaf, that I just can’t wait for.


----------



## Kumori (Oct 18, 2021)

Probably cry, since I’ll be packing for a trip the very next day.  But you know I’m gonna take my switch with me. I wanna check out gardening and cooking!


----------



## Biancasbotique (Oct 18, 2021)

eat some taco


----------



## Dunquixote (Oct 18, 2021)

Either check out harv’s island or play the dlc. I’m super excited about the dlc. This is more than what I’ve been hoping for.


----------



## Giddy (Oct 18, 2021)

I think the first thing after downloading the updates and DLC, I wanna plant my crops needed for food items and design some vacation homes, because it never speficied how we are able to use, say like being able to make walls and wall pillars, but I'm guessing once you've used it for one home, it should be accessible for your island; to which I would spend my time working on my house.


----------



## Cosmic_Crossfade (Oct 18, 2021)

The first thing I'll do is see Brewster and then hunt for all of the new items!! I'll finally be able to start my island now that the game is pretty much complete. I haven't touched my island since launch as I felt very overwhelmed with the idea of doing so much with it. I'm very excited for the DLC which I will be buying as I'm aiming to get space squirrel to hopefully move into my village!


----------



## Faux (Oct 18, 2021)

- Visit the Resident Center so I can grab everything I can that should update my current apps [ construction+, patterns+, etc ].
- Get all the new Nook Miles DIYs
- Check Able's first since we didn't see much in terms of new clothing showcased, but I have to imagine there might be some.  Also pray for a shopping cart having just not been showcased ... ( A guy can dream )
- Head to Nook's Cranny and investigate anything that might be out.
- Do my usual normal daily stuff, of talking to villagers, and if I have trees sorted by then, shake out my fruit and furniture and bells.
- Investigate new phone apps.  See if construction+ has anything else hidden that they didn't tell us about, beyond just 2 more bridges + inclines.
- Try out a minimum of two islands with Kapp'n, to see if I can't find new fruits or flowers.
- Off to Harv's island with pockets full of bells to get everyone I possibly can ready to settle in so I can make use of their facilities.
- Check out what I need to do at the museum to unlock Brewster, and either do that or get started on it.

After that?  Probably TT around and repeat.  :>


----------



## juneau (Oct 18, 2021)

grab a coffee with my homies


----------



## UndertaleFan_92 (Oct 19, 2021)

What I'm going to do first is try and get all of the crops and make gardens, Go to mystery islands and see what is available, Visit with Brewster, Try and find Gyroid fragments, I'm excited for everything though and there are so much stuff to discover and find!!!! Unfortunately I won't be able to get the Happy Home Paradise, but I'm hoping they bring out a card with the code you can redeem so I could get it that way. But I'm happy either way with just the free update!!!


----------



## watercolorwish (Oct 19, 2021)

Definitely going to bug my villagers and have some fun with the new first person/tripod camera angles. I hope its available for use indoors as well


----------



## Bugs (Oct 19, 2021)

Any other UK crew here who might be stuck doing Bonfire Night while everybody is playing the update? 

I'll probably just be ignoring the fireworks and playing anyways


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Oct 19, 2021)

S.J. said:


> Just thought I'd let you know they're available for pre-order, in case you hadn't seen yet!
> EB Games


Thanks for letting me know  I just pre-ordered 5!


----------



## JasonAldeanMG (Oct 19, 2021)

Brookie said:


> I love this thread idea!
> 
> Just a note, we may have to work to get Brewster. Like I don't think he's just going to show up in the museum, but who knows! They've surprised us clearly already.
> 
> ...


You can work on setting up Meteonook now if you want to be prepared. It took me over a week of weather tracking to get it set up and it still didn't find my seed until I had a double rainbow.


----------



## SirOctopie (Oct 21, 2021)

I have a dentist appointment on the morning of the 5th, so I'll be preoccupied with that for about an hour. I'm going to be so giddy in that chair and in a hurry to get home so I can play lol! (I plan on preordering the dlc on the 29th so it'll download while I'm asleep at night/gone in the morning).

But the first thing I'm going to do when I get home is buy EVERYTHING new! All the new DIYs, NM upgrades, and any new veggies for sale (I hope Leif comes that day). I'm going to check Nook's Cranny for any of the newly added furniture and then swing by the café to have my first coffee from Brewster. After that I'm going to buy the Windmill and look at all the new items added to NM to determine what else I want to buy. And then I'm going to Harv's to start working at Reese and Cyrus' spot on his campground. And then I'll probably check out a few islands with Kapp'n and see what kind of places you can run into. And then, FINALLY, I will start playing HHP.


----------



## Akeath (Oct 23, 2021)

Night Owl Ordinance. Immediately. Then I'll head with Kapp'n to the islands and get some vines/fungi/new bushes.


----------



## dragonair (Oct 23, 2021)

IMMEDIATELY campsite cycling for the new villagers that I want lol. Shino and Sasha will be on my island right away!!


----------



## NovariusHaze (Oct 23, 2021)

I’ll probably try to remember everything about the game and what I was trying to do before I left.
might and to refresh what items I have.
Definitely gonna try to get Mac inventory space and then work towards getting all the new update stuff like the shops.
Then of course start completing the game. Finish my museum. Get all items and DIYs.


----------



## islandprincess (Oct 23, 2021)

.


----------



## kemdi (Nov 1, 2021)

Upgrade my storage. Seriously, even at 2400 spaces its just not enough.


----------



## CinnamonCrab (Nov 1, 2021)

I'm going to try to unlock as much as I can. I'll probably head straight to resident services to see what I can buy with my miles. After that, I'll probably try to head to the RV area/figure all that out. Finally, I'll swing by brewster's.


----------



## Vintage Viola (Nov 1, 2021)

_Finally _give my entrance a much needed upgrade, I’ve been using the same one from when I first decorated it. I already know how I’m going to do it, but I need the two extra inclines to make it happen.


----------



## magicaldonkey (Nov 1, 2021)

will most likely go to resident services and buy the cooking DIY recipe book, then head to brewster's !!
tears could possibly come out of my eyes when i go to brewster's and hear the cafe bop, so many memories and the different coffee bean types depending on how well you did! that's only just come into my head again aah-


----------



## T0mn00kd3f3nd3r (Nov 1, 2021)

the first thing I'm going to do is enact the Early Bird Ordinance on my Island!


----------



## Amphibian (Nov 1, 2021)

I'll most likely run to resident services and check the new Nook Miles items


----------



## Blueskyy (Nov 1, 2021)

I’ll work then get home and check on Brewster! Hopefully not too many days after some of my series 5 cards will arrive! Then I’ll check out mystery islands hoping to find Ione.


----------



## Cristaaaaal (Nov 1, 2021)

It only feels right to go see Brewster if we can. I'm so excited for everything in this update, but starting off slowly with our old friend should set a good pace. Then I'll do my dailies and go visit Harv's Island. Ee hee hee!


----------



## Stikki (Nov 1, 2021)

Either Kapp'n or Brewster first. I might do it all in the order of the direct tbh actually.


----------



## petite_p (Nov 2, 2021)

I'll try to finish my entrance and then farming!


----------



## EmmaFrost (Nov 2, 2021)

I will go straight to resident services and spend nook miles on all the new features! And then visit Brewster probably


----------



## CherieBits (Nov 2, 2021)

T0mn00kd3f3nd3r said:


> the first thing I'm going to do is enact the Early Bird Ordinance on my Island!


Same here, except Night Owl, due to my current work schedule and play time!

After that, probably visit Brewster, maybe visit a kapp'n island or two, and then get to work on the DLC! I've got it pre-ordered already! I never got to play Happy Home Designer, so I'm super pumped about this being a DLC instead of a whole seperate game like HHD was!


----------



## Clock (Nov 2, 2021)

Depends, I might try unlocking the small stuff, then the rvs


----------



## Pig-Pen (Nov 2, 2021)

First thing I'll do is put on a pot of coffee and grab some snacks....


----------



## Anj2k6 (Nov 2, 2021)

Going to the roost for my cup of coffee before work


----------



## piichinu (Nov 2, 2021)

i quit bc the staircase maximum literally ruined my life. so i will build staircases and complete more of my town


----------



## Chiana (Nov 2, 2021)

I really want to find out if my islanders will use the new plaza items like the train and ferris wheel.


----------



## tsukune_713 (Nov 2, 2021)

gop to the new islands and see what we can get <3


----------



## StarlitGlitch (Nov 2, 2021)

I think the first thing is to check what changes are immediate, what we have to wait for, and what if anything needs to be worked towards.

Even though the update is the 5th in past updates for major features there was till generally a a small task to unlock it (I think?) which didn't take much time but with so many things at once I wonder if they'll try staggering it.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Nov 2, 2021)

I'm going to go look for gyroids!


----------



## Hanif1807 (Nov 2, 2021)

I'll be visiting The Roost first, and then Harv's island, and then trying out other new features


----------



## ahbramey (Nov 3, 2021)

I think first I'll buy the new Nook Miles items I want, and then everything else will probably fall somewhere in the middle, and the last thing I'll do is check out the HHP DLC. I'm going to spend the most time on that probably (depending on what you're able to do first thing) so I should save it for last!


----------



## LokiBoy (Nov 3, 2021)

Im going to unlock all of the newest features that can be bought with Nookmile tickets.


----------



## Imaginetheday (Nov 3, 2021)

I’m going to check the new nook mile items. I’m probably going to drag things out. I’m in grad school and just CANNOT spend hours at a time on the game right now.


----------



## Blueskyy (Nov 3, 2021)

I just found out there’s two targets in my area that open at 7am instead of 8, so may try to go there to check the card situation before work. I can make 7am work, but 8am was too late.


----------



## sn0wxyuki (Nov 3, 2021)

Gonna be a busy day! First and for all, visit Brewster for my morning coffee, then to Kapp' and I am guessing there might be some cutscene before we can visit any of these. Busy day ahead of me!


----------



## LokiBoy (Nov 3, 2021)

Ill be first getting the Nookmile items. Then Im going to go straight to to work.


----------



## TeaBiskit (Nov 3, 2021)

First I'll go to the Roost Cafe and see what else is new on the island. I'll also try to get some amiibo series 5 packs as soon as I can, since I'm sure they'll sell like hotcakes (I tried to preorder a pack previously and they were already all preordered).


----------



## princess.looking.for.frog (Nov 3, 2021)

I'm going to visit my old pal from wold world. so much nostalgia I'll probably stay for a very long time. afterwards, I'll head over to buy vegetable starts because I really am excited for the growing and cooking mechanic. soon after I'll check out Harv's island. that is pretty exciting for me!


----------



## Imbri (Nov 3, 2021)

Probably avoid online sites, because I want to discover things slowly and in my own time, so I don't want to see any spoilers.

I'm going to wait on the new stuff until after I do my regular chores on my island. The first shop I want to open is Leif, so I can get crops. I'll decide who is next after he's up and running.

Probably take a ride with Kapp'n, because I want some vines and new weeds and bushes. I'll buy some of the new miles items and talk to Nook about doing my first storage upgrade. I think I'll also see about doing a few vacation houses each day, in order to unlock those items.

With all the new stuff to unlock and implement, it should give me a good long time to get through it all.


----------



## Goldenapple (Nov 3, 2021)

First, I'd check out the new nook mile items and say hi to Brewster. Gotta buy the recipes to really get going, and check out the new furniture items to spruce up the island. Next, I'd finish the bridge and incline projects. Even before the update was announced, the pathway system on my island was short by two bridges. Glad to finally get that resolved! Farming would probably be next on the list, as well as Kapp'n. There might be a few other vital things I'm forgetting.


----------



## pinkfawn (Nov 3, 2021)

Well, since the update drops at 9pm tomorrow night for me, I don't know exactly how much I'll be able to do. But these are the things I'd like to do first in no particular order:
- Figure out how to unlock the Roost
- Buy the new cooking DIYs
- Kick out a villager so I can start hunting for Shino lol
- Start unlocking shops on Harv's island

Not sure if the DLC will drop tomorrow at the same time, so I will probably wait on it until Friday morning.


----------



## McRibbie (Nov 3, 2021)

Honestly, don’t think we’ll be able to do everything from the get-go. 

I think stuff like The Roost’s going to take a couple of days to unlock, given there was datamined dialogue trees to do with the museum expanding.

So, on Friday morning… I’m gonna check the new Nook Miles and Nook Link stuff, order the stuff I must have as soon as possible first (especially Nook’s jumper), check in with Nook to upgrade my storage and change my house design, and potentially meet Lottie there at Resident Services? Will also check in with Isabelle and see if she’s got an ordinance that makes it so flowers die if I don’t water them.

After that, quick trip to Nook’s Cranny, see what’s available there in terms of new stuff? Depending on the time, will see if the Ables have something new, too.

Then I’m going to head over to the museum, and see what I need to do to unlock The Roost.

Will probably also pop over to Harv’s island, if he hasn’t already phoned me, and meet Harriet, as well as seeing what I need to do there.

Finally, if I’m able to… go over to the HHP and start building some new homes!


----------



## towki (Nov 3, 2021)

well, the first thing i'm gonna do obviously is boot up my island

and then drink so much coffee at brewster's i will become a living blur


----------



## SyndicateMojo (Nov 3, 2021)

The 5th starts my birthday/vacay week which will give me lots of time to explore!

I think I‘m going to start with a trip to Resident Services, Nooks, and the Able Sister’s to see what’s new.


----------



## Pintuition (Nov 3, 2021)

I'll probably head straight for the DLC stuff. I've preordered it for both islands and I'm excited to get started on vacation homes and to start collecting new items for my main island.

After that I'll probably start gutting certain places of my island (entrance, neighborhoods, shops, etc.) to prepare for new builds. 

I really want to take my time and do like 30 mins of it a day and enjoy all the new stuff!


----------



## Luna Tsukino (Nov 3, 2021)

The first thing I'm doing is checking Nooks Cranny to see if they have any new items and buying the new things from the cabinet and the Nook Mile Rewards.


----------



## Envy (Nov 3, 2021)

Oh gosh. Buy some of the new things with Nook Miles. Check what house exteriors are available, and then probably go straight into Happy Home Paradise.


----------

